# Freeze Dried Fruit? Yay or Nay?



## jamie1888 (Mar 28, 2007)

I tried a packet of freeze dried fruit from Costco the other day; it was pretty tasty; like eating fruity chips!  

Ingredients:
100% freeze dried fuji apples
* each bag contains approximately 1 1/2 apples) and claims to have the same nutritional value as the fresh fruit

Serving size:
1 bag (1/2cup)
Calories = 39 
Fat = 0
Cholesterol = 0
Sodium = 0
Total Carbs = 9
Dietary Fiber = 2
Sugars = 6
Protein = 0

The other bag in the box has freeze dried strawberries & bananas.

I know fresh is best. But, are these OK to eat for convenience?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 28, 2007)

I think most of the vitamins and nutrition is killed when you freeze dry or dehydrate fruit.


----------



## jamie1888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Darn! 
I guess if I'm craving a crunchy snack and can spare the carbs and calories, then it's not a horrible choice; just no value to it, right?


----------



## jamie1888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Interesting... found a few articles on this....

"According to the American Institute for Cancer Research, AICR, freeze-dried fruits have almost the same antioxidant phytochemicals and nutritional value as fresh fruit. " 
Freeze-dried fruit fresh fruit nutrition and cancer prevention - The Cancer Blog


"Freeze-dried fruits are surprisingly nutritious
Cancer-fighting antioxidants are almost as high as in fresh fruits"
Freeze-dried fruits are surprisingly nutritious - Diet & Nutrition - MSNBC.com

"Although the nutritional effect of drying food is minimal, when you have a choice between a fresh fruit in season and its dried counterpart, it is usually a smarter health choice to opt for the fresh produce. Some freeze dried fruits will not maintain their full amount of vitamin C through the drying process, but when fruit is fresh, you can be certain that in contains the maximum possible nutritional value. In addition, fresh fruit contains a large quantity of water, which helps you  feel full and satiated while it helps your system stay hydrated and effecient."
Freeze Dried Fruit Vs. Fresh Fruit: Which is Better for You? - Associated Content



OK, so it would appear that FRESH fruit is always best. However, for convenience, freeze dried fruit does have nutritional value and could be a good substitute if fresh fruit is not available.


----------



## Big G (Mar 28, 2007)

Good to know. I make a homemade muesli with 1/3rd cup rolled oats, 0.4oz dried cherries, 0.4oz dried peaches, 0.7oz sliced almonds and 3/4cup skimmed milk. With a 20g protein shake, it's the perfect meal (450cal. 40C:35P:25F). It's delicious and nutritious. 

I used to use a lot more different kinds of dried fruit in this recipe, but with fruit like pineapple being so high on the glycemic index and having so many calories in it (lots of sugar), I gave up on them. Maybe I'll re-experiment with my recipes to add some apple, pears or other low glycemic dried fruits.

It's nice to know that dried fruit, while obviously processed, is still so nutritious. 

Thanks folks. Much appreciated.


----------

